# Boynton-Banger new pouch attachment 243 & 256 FPS



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Boynton-Banger new pouch attachment loops tube through pouch.

This is my all time record for a marble 5.2 g (80 grains)

Notice the new method of drawing.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Works out to about 10 ft. lbs. That's impressive for a marble. I like the fact that the moving part ratchets as it moves back. If one hand or the other slips while drawing, that's a great safety feature.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, that is a 5/8 inch marble. The ones that I wing shoot with weigh about 83 grains. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Not bad for tubular bands. Why don't you use tapered flatbands? More speed, less draw weight.

The ratchet sounds loud in the video, probably a disadvantage for hunting. Or is it less loud in real life?

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Not bad for tubular bands. Why don't you use tapered flatbands? More speed, less draw weight.
> 
> The ratchet sounds loud in the video, probably a disadvantage for hunting. Or is it less loud in real life?
> 
> Jörg


The ratchet sound is silenced by drawing the trigger mechanism while holding pressure against the ratchet.

To date, I have used TB tubes of every color to get a feeling of where I should be when I start using bands.

Tubes and snare knots were made for each other.

I tried a set of Texas-Shooter's double Express bands and they were equal to a single TB green.

I got 210 fps with them.

I am willing to test any band set on the Boynton-Banger and I will video the results.

The pouch has to be a little longer than minimum to fit the trigger posts.

PM me if you would like my address.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, I can send you a band for those marbles. No need to test them for me, I can do that here. But if you are serious about maximizing the power of a slingshot, then you will have to buy flat rubber and a roll cutter.

Use Thera gold, 4 cm (fork), 2 cm (pouch) and 18 cm effective band length. Stretch it to 90 cm total. You should see 280 fps at about 8 kg draw weight with your marbles.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

256 fps today with a 42.25" draw.

The un-stretched rubber was 7.25 inches.

This is called a 5.82 x draw.

I increased its length 4.82 X.

At the firing position the trigger was within 4" of its maximum.

I shot it from the hip because I need 13" between the trigger and my shoulder.

256 fps 11.6 FPE or 15.6 Joules


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow. And the draw weight?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Wow. And the draw weight?


13 Kilos.

Let me tell you that it isn't easy pulling a fish scale 13 K.

It is so much easier drawing the Boynton-Banger with the ratchet.

There is no side to side movement and the ability to take a quick rest makes it fun .

Was 256 fps speed/energy efficient for 13 Kilos?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

For tubes, at such a long draw it is OK. For flatbands, no, you can get to this level with a much lower draw weight.

Why do you use this ligjtweigjt marbles? You need lead for serious FPE results.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> For tubes, at such a long draw it is OK. For flatbands, no, you can get to this level with a much lower draw weight.
> 
> Why do you use this ligjtweigjt marbles? You need lead for serious FPE results.
> 
> Jörg


Tubes seem very robust.

Ratchet drawing them is not hard work.

Inexpensive, and quickly replaced with a snare knot, I like tubes

Glass marbles are the only spheres that I have on hand.

I like shooting them for the zip sound and feel.

I need to order some 1/2" steel balls for more energy.

I had the company name that sells imperfects but I cannot find it.

I think that it is located in Chicago.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Lead is better than steel.

Tapered flat bands are better than tubes.

If you want to design a weapon and not a plinking toy, you should keep these prooven facts in mind.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Lead is better than steel.
> 
> Tapered flat bands are better than tubes.
> 
> If you want to design a weapon and not a plinking toy, you should keep these prooven facts in mind.


I agree with you on the facts.

I am having a lot of fun with my new toy.

You know kids, sometimes we enjoy the box more than the toy that was in it.

Tapered flat bands and lead are the best.

I have begun testing a set of Texas-Shooter's Express tapered bands.

As for weapons:

The pneumatic Trom-Boyn, at 600 psi, shoots a 11.66 gm steel nail dart at 274 Meters/sec or 437 Joules (should I need a homemade weapon).


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is actually very easy to make a firearm at home, even legal in most places. Here in Germany, you can build replicas of flintlock muskets without any license, and I have seen ones that can do 1600 Joules easily.

But I want to see what can be done with rubber!

Of course you can have lots of fun with tubes and marbles. I simply thought you are hunting for power, just like me. Your tests seemed to indicate that. In that light, tubes or the very light express bands plus marbles do not make much sense.

If plinking with marbles is all you want, then why the chrony?

Buy a set of Ultra bands from Perry or a set of hunter bands from Fish, get yourself some lead balls (13 to 15 mm) and then we are talking. 30 Joules at 12-15 kg draw, with a barrel length that is comparable to air rifles rather than fishing poles.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> It is actually very easy to make a firearm at home, even legal in most places. Here in Germany, you can build replicas of flintlock muskets without any license, and I have seen ones that can do 1600 Joules easily.
> 
> But I want to see what can be done with rubber!
> 
> ...


"Buy a set of Ultra bands from Perry or a set of hunter bands from Fish," How long do you draw them?

IMO For max power vs draw you cannot beat a 160 cm butterfly draw with our rifles.

A meter overall length, 30 joules, and a 15 Kg draw does not seem to be long enough.

A 5 K draw producing 27 Joules seems almost impossible in 1 meter. Do you disagree?

Torsten does it in 160 cm.






BTW A Benjamin air rifle is about 1 meter long.

Back to homemade weapons:

My Pneumatic copper gun has a 20 mm bore and it can be made with common plumbing parts from any hardware store for under $30.

Nails and corks also readily available for dart projectiles and they can destruct/kill almost anything.

I can even shoot a 5.2 g glass marble completely through plywood.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Why are you so fascinated by the butterfly shooters? They can't go any higher in power because it is so uncomfortable to hold the pouch at that angle.

I do respect the butterfly shooters but on the hunt for the strongest slingshot, that style is pretty much useless. Plus it requires a lot of practice, fork hits can happen very easily.

Everybody can draw a 15 kg slingshot crossbow. So I prefer a 1 meter version with 15 kg over a 1 m 80 version with 5 kg. And the butterflyers have yet to prove that they can do over 50 Joules and hit with that power.

I am sure your air gun is a good invention, but it should be discussed in the "other weapons" subforum, as it is not a slingshot at all.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

hi jörg, intresting points abt the butterfly style. which is the style to generate the most power? i think if u are strong enough u can recieve good speed with little drawlenght, but 4 someone with more limited strength, the only way to get speed is the drawlength. so in my oppinion u have to do both to recive serious power.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think.the half butterfly with a draw if about 95 cm allows the strongest shots. Drawing out more far, you have to go down in power in order to be able to hold the pouch. You can get good speed with full butterfly shooting at low draw weights, but for me the half butterfly is the optimum.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I think.the half butterfly with a draw if about 95 cm allows the strongest shots. Drawing out more far, you have to go down in power in order to be able to hold the pouch. You can get good speed with full butterfly shooting at low draw weights, but for me the half butterfly is the optimum.
> 
> Jörg


Joerg, it turns out that 95cm is almost the exact draw length of the Boynton-Banger.

The additional 13" length of the trigger to the shoulder required the 48" overall length.

As we both know, holding 15 K or even 30 K is not a consideration with our trigger mechanisms..

I am very impressed with 27 Joules with a 5 K draw at 100 m/s.

An open challenge:

What is the maximum energy/speed can you get with a 95 cm draw and a15 K pull?

To date, my max is 78 mps and 15.8 Joules.

Stu


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I think.the half butterfly with a draw if about 95 cm allows the strongest shots. Drawing out more far, you have to go down in power in order to be able to hold the pouch. You can get good speed with full butterfly shooting at low draw weights, but for me the half butterfly is the optimum.
> 
> Jörg


Are you talking about simple slingshots or crossbow style slingshot?

With simple slingshot, i am completely converted to full buttergfly, as with low draw weight, i have fantastic speed + good accuracy.
With crossbow style, holding the pouch is not a problem.

Am i wrong?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> I think.the half butterfly with a draw if about 95 cm allows the strongest shots. Drawing out more far, you have to go down in power in order to be able to hold the pouch. You can get good speed with full butterfly shooting at low draw weights, but for me the half butterfly is the optimum.
> 
> Jörg


Are you talking about simple slingshots or crossbow style slingshot?

With simple slingshot, i am completely converted to full buttergfly, as with low draw weight, i have fantastic speed + good accuracy.
With crossbow style, holding the pouch is not a problem.

Am i wrong?
[/quote]

You are not wrong.

The most efficient slingshot is the longest lightest draw.

Joerg introduced his slingshot draw into this triggered weapon thread..

Fantastic speed is important x important! Energy = 1/2 m V^2

You gain energy by the velocity squared.

Adding mass is minimally effective.

I would add that for my challenge we use a minimum speed of 250 fps.

Shooting a 100 K mass at 10 mps is 5,000 Joules.

OTOH a 10 gram mass at 1,000 mps is also 5,000 Joules.

I would rather carry and shoot 10 g than 100 K.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not saying that full butterfly is a bad shooting style. My point is if you want maximum power, half butterfly with heavy lead ammo and tough bands rule.

A sling- x-bow with 2 meters draw and strong bands, 40 cm long, would really have some power. But I want a compact weapon, so I have settled for 87 cm draw and 18 cm long bands.

I get 54 m/s with 16 mm lead, weighing 26 gramms, at 12 kg draw weight. That is almost 38 Joules. At 18 kg draw, I get 52 Joules. But 18 kg is already not easy to cock. 12 kg, anybody can do that.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I am not saying that full butterfly is a bad shooting style. My point is if you want maximum power, half butterfly with heavy lead ammo and tough bands rule.
> 
> A sling- x-bow with 2 meters draw and strong bands, 40 cm long, would really have some power. But I want a compact weapon, so I have settled for 87 cm draw and 18 cm long bands.
> 
> ...


Your 87 cm draw is dialed in perfect for you.

However, I would rather get to 38 joules shooting a 12 g ball at 78 mps. I love that zip!

Can I get it done with an 87-95 cm draw?

For hunting, speeds less than 61 mps seem a bit too slow.

Bow hunters shoot over 100 mps.

How much longer than 87 cm is the X-bowt when you measure from the "muzzle" to the stock?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, it is possible to shoot a 12 g ball at 78 m/s with 87 cm draw. But not with 12 kg draw.

With my 18 kg draw, I shoot the 26 g lead ball at 63 m/s.

This band set would certainky shoot a 12 g ball at over 75 m/s.

My bull pup sling-x-bow is less than one meter long, see the related video.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Yes, it is possible to shoot a 12 g ball at 78 m/s with 87 cm draw. But not with 12 kg draw.
> 
> With my 18 kg draw, I shoot the 26 g lead ball at 63 m/s.
> 
> ...


I look forward to trying it.

Thanks.


----------

